# Eastern U.S. Forage Bases.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/an-ideal-base-forage-for-the-eastern-u-s


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

The animal in the second picture looks like it came out of &hit lot not a pasture. Manager of our local sales barn wouldn’t let you unload her in his yard.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> The animal in the second picture looks like it came out of &hit lot not a pasture. Manager of our local sales barn wouldn't let you unload her in his yard.


I think that the authors intended to show the effects of endophyte grazing in the summertime with that pic(kinda where the article discussion was at). That is the way they look when its hot and they stand in a creek or pond to cool those fescue feet. It definitely is not a pretty sight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Vol said:


> I think that the authors intended to show the effects of endophyte grazing in the summertime with that pic(kinda where the article discussion was at). That is the way they look when its hot and they stand in a creek or pond to cool those fescue feet. It definitely is not a pretty sight.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Oh I think I understand now ,years ago a few guys around here wouldn't straw there steer pens and there cattle would look like that. I don't know that I have ever seen cattle affected by bad hay. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Oh I think I understand now ,years ago a few guys around here wouldn't straw there steer pens and there cattle would look like that. I don't know that I have ever seen cattle affected by bad hay. Sorry for my ignorance.


Not ignorance at all FB2....if you have never seen how badly endophyte fescue affects cattle in the South, you might be somewhat surprised by that pic. But that is typical how a highly infected pasture here can cause cattle to look. The cattle try to stay shaded up as much as they can and lay in the creeks and stand in the ponds to cool the fever that localizes in their feet and legs. It also can cause them not to shed off slick in the late spring. Some years are worse than others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some cattle will look like that up here also.Guys feeding junk hay,very late cut ditch hay,lowland swamp hay,etc.No grain,protein or mineral to balance ration.


----------

